# Looking for Insurance Quote's



## NatchoMan (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi

Im looking to purchase a Nissan Skyline GTT in the next few weeks as im turning 25 this week  and was wondering if any more specialized insurance companys could give me a quote. The car will be roughly doing around 6000 miles a year and will become slightly modified over my ownership. (bodywork, wheels, suspension, exhaust, front seats) but nothing crazy. I have had quotes of around 1000 so far but was looking to get it down a little more. 

Please pm me or call me on 07913955431 so i can go through all of my required details

Many thanks

Nathan


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Try A plan and Zenith mate


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

also give Sky insurance and Adrian Flux a shout, i always found Sky to be most competitive but you never know....


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,

We'll give you a shout to see what we can do. Could you PM me your email address incase we struggle to get through?

Regards,
Dan.


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

I emailed you guys (flux) for a quote but no reply?


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

J13ME said:


> I emailed you guys (flux) for a quote but no reply?


Hi,

What email address did you use? Apologies that you didn't get a reply.

Kind regards
Dan.


----------

